# Boy or girl.....please guess



## Janey17

This is our baby at 13 weeks would love to know what people think we are having......a boy or girl? Thank you! X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4772.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 46


----------



## AmandaAsh

I'm thinking boy, but I'm no expert!


----------



## Maze

I think my guess is boy as well.


----------



## KylasBaby

:blue:


----------



## ikaria

:blue: guess from me too!


----------



## Jen_H

I would guess boy to! x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Definitely boy guess for me :)


----------



## Wish85

Definitely boy


----------



## EverythingXd

Aww hello little man! :blue:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## Lucy3

Little boy! &#128153;


----------



## Janey17

Thank you everyone! Anymore guesses please? &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## 6lilpigs

Very surprised if thats not a boy!! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Boy


----------



## Janey17

I've had all boy guesses which would be lovely &#55357;&#56473; I wonder if there is any chance of baby being a girl with this nub?!


----------



## Wish85

Do you want it to be a girl? There is always a chance as gender guessing is not an exact science but the girls here are really good and usually right and if every single guess has been boy I would say it's very likely a boy not a girl.

Good luck xx


----------



## Janey17

We have a little girl so a boy would be wonderful (or another girl)! Thank you wishes85 this is such a nice forum xx


----------



## Wish85

Janey17 said:


> We have a little girl so a boy would be wonderful (or another girl)! Thank you wishes85 this is such a nice forum xx

You're welcome. All the best for the rest of your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Isme

Wow. I'm thinking that's definitely a boy. LOL. Congratulations on baby either way, though. <3


----------



## darcie

Boy


----------



## Janey17

Thank you everyone keep those guesses coming! X


----------



## Janey17

Anyone else like to guess please? &#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56469;


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I think it is a boy!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:blue:


----------



## Xpecta

I'm guessing boy too!!


----------



## Wish85

I've never seen a post where every guess is the same! Not one girl guess.


----------



## Janey17

I know Wish85 Baby is due end of Feb so I will be sure to update when he or she are here! X


----------



## Wish85

I think at this point if you announce you had a girl we'll all fall off our chairs haha


----------

